# Fringe



## Sabine Sommer (Sep 17, 2008)

Figured I'd wander about and throw this out there.Anyone else been watching it? I admittedly caught the pilot because of the J.J. Abrahms bit, but wasn't completely blown away. However, I absolutely enjoyed myself. It's a fun bit of science mystery. I'm just excited to watch because there's so much potential for the show. There's a lot in there, and I can't wait to see where things go. Granted, it'll probably be gone in a season, but I can hope.

That and the doctor and his son are a great team to watch interacting together. X3


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 19, 2008)

I am enjoying fringe because the Scientist and Son really capture the show. I died laughing at him marveling over the seat warmer. Accented voice: "It's so 'vonderful,' it warms your ass!"


----------



## theLight (Sep 19, 2008)

Edit for personal security.


----------



## Kiffa_kitmouse (Sep 20, 2008)

I'm watching it for much the same reason as you, Sabine, because of J.J. Abrams' involvement. I think it's been OK, but not great. I realize that after 'Alias' and _especially_ 'Lost', my expectations may be a bit unrealistically high. But it's good enough to keep watching for a bit longer, to see if it starts to live up to its potential as the next 'X-Files'.

Oh, I also like that it's set on my home turf (I live just outside Boston).


----------



## saberpup (Sep 24, 2008)

im watching it couse i like science and i saw the pilot and liked the crazy old guy but its interesting to me atleast


----------



## Arachnotron (Sep 26, 2008)

I just finished episode 3 today, and honestly, I'm not impressed. Considering J.J. Abrams' previous portfolio, he could be doing much better with this. I'm really hoping this is building up to something, because the story line is seriously lacking at the moment. So far, all I've seen is the same cookie-cutter formula all three episodes. /rant


----------



## Kiffa_kitmouse (Sep 26, 2008)

I figured out what it is about this show that's keeping me from fully embracing it: I just don't _care_ about the main characters! I don't find them to be particularly likable or sympathetic, so I'm just not able to become invested in them. Yeah, the old dude is funny lol, but it's not enough. If you're going to put your characters into life-and-death situations, you'd better make sure that your audience cares whether they live or die. And right now, I could care less.


----------



## Azure (Sep 26, 2008)

I'm tired of shows with doctors.  They should all be confined to the Medical Drama Crappy Programming Channel, or MDCPC for short.  Stop cluttering up the T.V I don't watch anyway with more useless samefag crap.


----------



## Klace (Sep 26, 2008)

I'm really enjoying this show.
The pilot was very jaw-dropping. *bad attempt at humor*
And...
I really like the characters of Walter and Peter.
Now the third episode was not THAT great.
I much prefer the second.
But the ending with John, shows they have a grand story to tell, that they plan to tell over the course of this season.
It's not as good as JJ's other shows.
But I don't think it's _supposed_ to be.
It's a refresher from all of those cookie-cutter drama's on TV.
Something new and fresh.


----------



## Skittle (Sep 27, 2008)

I like the show cause I like freaky shit like that.


----------



## Klace (Sep 30, 2008)

Watching it right now...


----------

